# So what's the max watts you have run through your Goblin atomizer?



## stevie g (17/2/15)

I'm receiving a Goblin tomorrow and am planning an upgrade around it but before pulling the trigger I would like to know from experienced members what is the highest watts they can vape their Goblin at without dry hits.

I have an IPV V2 so have 50 watts at my disposal but I find it doesn't always cut it on some of my builds especially my big airflow dripper. That's where I turn to a mech and low ohms but I want the Goblin paired with a regulated box.


----------



## zadiac (17/2/15)

100W on my Sigelei 100W, but it's not a very enjoyable vape. Max 60w for me.


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

Great so it can take lots of power!. When it was on 100w on the Sigelei was it the vapor that was too hot or did it dry burn?. Is there sufficient airflow to vape around 65W because I know that high watts like to have alot of airflow to keep the coils in check. @zadiac


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/15)

the golbin is a beast !

max vg juice with full airflow open on a sub ohm coil at 50W and its clouds for days... bit of a warm vape but not unpleasant.

my daily vape is 0.3ohms - 0.4ohms around 30-35w.


----------



## ComplexChaos (17/2/15)

My adv is 26g, 2.5mm, 0.5 ohm vaping at 30w-35w on my sxmini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/15)

the 2.5mm id is a bit tight in that goblin chimney. but works like a dream !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/2/15)

0.4 is my sweet spot on the nemesis. Haven't had any wicking problems.


----------



## Dr Phil (17/2/15)

0.50ohms 50 to 55w


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

Ok so it seems I will be fine getting something in the 50-70w range.


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

I'm thinking of purely when I want to show off at braai's etc by CHUCKING!!! clouds around when you need to unleash your "only professional professional vaper" (said in chingrish). "You no professional this product not for you!".


----------



## zadiac (17/2/15)

Sprint said:


> Great so it can take lots of power!. When it was on 100w on the Sigelei was it the vapor that was too hot or did it dry burn?. Is there sufficient airflow to vape around 65W because I know that high watts like to have alot of airflow to keep the coils in check. @zadiac



The vape was too hot. I like a warm vape, but not hot. Also, at 100W you can only take two or three toots from 15 drops and it's dry. It goes through batteries and juice in no time. Not worth it. A 50w or 60w device should suffice for anyone. I can't really believe that anyone would want such a hot vape @ 100w as an ADV. Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

So I'll keep the Big Dripper with drilled out airflow for my 100w+ builds. Thanks for the input seems the IPV mini 2 will be a perfect match.


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

So I'll keep the Big Dripper with drilled out airflow for my 100w+ builds. Thanks for the input seems the IPV mini 2 will be a perfect match.


----------

